# are pigeons aloud to eat lettuce?



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

im going to make a vegetable plate for my pigeons but im not sure what they can eat i studied pigeons before but it was ages ago and i forgot can someone please help?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, they can eat lettuce. Chards are also loved by pigeons.

http://youtu.be/P03_h8GruSc
http://youtu.be/cFemI9EHs1E
http://youtu.be/ukIGG-x-f34


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

ok thanks ill go make it now then


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

ok well it took me a while but im done and my pigeons are very happy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mine loved chopped kale, and chopped carrots.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah i gave them peas, broccoli, lettuce, carrot, and corn but i gave them lots and they seemed happy


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes, they can eat lettuce. Chards are also loved by pigeons.
> 
> http://youtu.be/P03_h8GruSc
> http://youtu.be/cFemI9EHs1E
> http://youtu.be/ukIGG-x-f34


Do you mean swiss chard? My mother has a ton of it in our garden.
What about the green leafy carrot tops?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dennis in the video says that it's mostly his young birds that will eat the greens, but I'll bet if he chopped it up, most of his birds would eat it. 
Waynette, you can try the carrot greens, but I'm not sure about those. They may be bitter tasting. Mine do love carrots, chopped up in very small pieces. It's easier if I put them out in a couple of dishes, as one dish, they crowd each other. It's fun watching them. They're like kids................some prefer one thing, and some another. Kale goes over better than spinach with mine. (big surprise, huh?) Sometimes they get a spring mix which they love.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I know you can't plant bell peppers in the garden, its in front of the loft. My birds will eat the whole plant to the ground. I tried to tell my wife that rabits did it but she watched them in action. Now she plants them out front in the flowers
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> Do you mean swiss chard? My mother has a ton of it in our garden.
> What about the green leafy carrot tops?


Yep  I told my dad we have to plant some next year!
I don't know about carrot tops. I don't see how it could hurt them. Worth a try!


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah i have heaps of veggies growing in a secret spot where my pigeons cant get to.. but i end up giving the pigeons the veggies anyway


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Msfreebird said:


> Do you mean swiss chard? My mother has a ton of it in our garden.
> What about the green leafy carrot tops?


*NO CARROT TOPS.* GEORGE


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

ok, thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, this web page says that carrot greens are mildly toxic. I wouldn't give them to your birds.

http://www.mnpoison.org/mnpoison/pdfs/PlantGuideJuly04.pdf


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, how about that! Had no clue!


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

neither here!


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I asked in another thread about feeding produce to pigeons and got nothing. I grow produce for farmer markets. I currently have 3 half bushel boxes of bell pepper on my truck left over from this weekends sales along with a few other things that the chicken normally enjoy with some going to the house birds. But can pigeons eat hot peppers? My parrolettes love them and the chickens will not touch them.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

thats a lot of pepper, but honestly i dont know either


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

honeyrobber said:


> I asked in another thread about feeding produce to pigeons and got nothing. I grow produce for farmer markets. I currently have 3 half bushel boxes of bell pepper on my truck left over from this weekends sales along with a few other things that the chicken normally enjoy with some going to the house birds. But can pigeons eat hot peppers? My parrolettes love them and the chickens will not touch them.


Wouldn't try 'em. 

These parrot-like birds are, after all, tropical birds and their diet would include fruits and vegetables that our pigeons just would never come across. Pigeons, like the chickens, wouldn't naturally recognize them as food.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah im not going to try it


----------

